# Where is Lebron James going to sign?



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

Where do you think the "King" is going to sign?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 3, 2010)

cleveland. anywhere else he goes and he is a mercenary. he wants to surpass jordan and kobe he has to do it with the team that drafted him. he can't become the GOAT going to another team. plus cleveland can give him 30 milion more. it's a no brainer.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> cleveland. anywhere else he goes and he is a mercenary. he wants to surpass jordan and kobe he has to do it with the team that drafted him. he can't become the GOAT going to another team. plus cleveland can give him 30 milion more. it's a no brainer.



We'll see. I think he's going to Chicago.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 3, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> We'll see. I think he's going to Chicago.



going to work everyday in the stadium that has a statue of michael jordan outside? he can't surpass Jordan in Jordan's house. every playoff loss will be doubled if he goes to Chicago. no one can live in that shadow.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> going to work everyday in the stadium that has a statue of michael jordan outside? he can't surpass Jordan in Jordan's house. every playoff loss will be doubled if he goes to Chicago. no one can live in that shadow.



He idolized Jordan.... wouldn't it be great to follow in his footsteps?

NY and NJ if he goes there, he has no interest in winning.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> going to work everyday in the stadium that has a statue of michael jordan outside? he can't surpass Jordan in Jordan's house. every playoff loss will be doubled if he goes to Chicago. no one can live in that shadow.



He would also be going to work for a winning organization. Chicago has a fantastic point guard in Derrick Rose, a very solid big man in Joakim Noah and a good supporting cast. Not to mention additional free agents they'll pick up. There simply isn't another team that has the cap space and the talent that Chicago has. So I definitely think Chicago has a legit chance of landing him.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm praying he and Bosh come to Chicago...but I'll take either


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't see bosh going to Chicago, unless they are willing to ante up something back.

Raptors right now aren't to interested in helping Bosh out.  Bosh needs to keep his shit off his blog and tweets.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 6, 2010)

At this point I have no idea.  I really don't think the fact that Michael Jordan played for the Bulls would have any impact on whether LeBron chooses to go there.  

My guess is he stays in Cleveland, though that is purely a guess.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks there isn't a chance in hell that LeBron's decision remains a secret until 9:00 PM tomorrow?  I'm actually surprised it's lasted this long.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 7, 2010)

He has a tight grip on who he allows into his circle. I doubt it gets out. Assuming he's holding this conference in Cleveland I doubt he's going anywhere else. Although, I hope he decides to come here to Miami to gather up 4,5,6 championships.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah but you've got to think people in whatever organization he is going to will know, and that information always gets leaked.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 7, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I'm praying he and Bosh come to Chicago...but I'll take either



Not getting Bosh, that's for sure.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 7, 2010)

A lot of people are putting odds he will be going to Miami 

Slight pay cut.... but make more money with endorsements from winning championships.

His interview is tomorrow so guess we will see.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 7, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there isn't a chance in hell that LeBron's decision remains a secret until 9:00 PM tomorrow?  I'm actually surprised it's lasted this long.



if he is staying in Cleveland then the decision will remain secret. if he goes somewhere else it will be leaked to soften up the shock and PR to his hometown


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 7, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> A lot of people are putting odds he will be going to Miami
> 
> Slight pay cut.... but make more money with endorsements from winning championships.
> 
> His interview is tomorrow so guess we will see.



Miami is definitely possible. Damn me for not putting it in the poll.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 7, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> if he is staying in Cleveland then the decision will remain secret. if he goes somewhere else it will be leaked to soften up the shock and PR to his hometown



Now I think he's staying in Cleveland. I mean he would be a real douche bag to announce on national tv that he's leaving Cleveland because he doesn't think he can win there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 7, 2010)

It's Miami.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2010)

LeBron James Is A Cocksucker

lmao


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> LeBron James Is A Cocksucker
> 
> lmao



greatest sports article ever


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 8, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> It's Miami.



Probably, and it will confirm that Lebron is douche bag.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 8, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> LeBron James Is A Cocksucker
> 
> lmao


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Probably, and it will confirm that Lebron is douche bag.



agreed. total douche. i hope his fan base disappears.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2010)

he will have a continuing fan base.  Just as many douches who like him unfortunately. 

Most of the NBA players are ego driven Douches.

Chris Bosh was a douche playing out his leaving all over Twitter.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> he will have a continuing fan base.  Just as many douches who like him unfortunately.
> 
> Most of the NBA players are ego driven Douches.
> 
> Chris Bosh was a douche playing out his leaving all over Twitter.



Agrees Bosh is also a douche, for his twitter crap. Wade is also a douche for saying that he's basing his decision on what best for his family, then he says made the right choice for *himself* by staying in Miami. Hopefully all three douche bags end up in Miami, because I don't think they're going to win jack shit next season.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> he will have a continuing fan base.  Just as many douches who like him unfortunately.
> 
> Most of the NBA players are ego driven Douches.
> 
> Chris Bosh was a douche playing out his leaving all over Twitter.



Yes, but up until this point Lebron has tried to cultivate his image to be like Michael Jordan. Loved by everybody. Bosh has never tried to do the image manipulation thing like Lebron and Jordan have/did. This is a big misstep for Lebron


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Agrees Bosh is also a douche, for his twitter crap. Wade is also a douche for saying that he's basing his decision on what best for his family, then he says made the right choice for *himself* by staying in Miami. Hopefully all three douche bags end up in Miami, because I don't think they're going to win jack shit next season.



depends on the coach. Pat Rilley has proven he can take stars and build a championship winning team. he is only second to Phil Jackson in that arena.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Yes, but up until this point Lebron has tried to cultivate his image to be like Michael Jordan. Loved by everybody. Bosh has never tried to do the image manipulation thing like Lebron and Jordan have/did. This is a big misstep for Lebron



Very true.

The NBA is still filled with a bunch of douche bags though


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2010)

Bosh and Wade are both douches for repeatedly saying "It isn't about the money" during their interviews yesterday.  Not about the money?  Are you kidding me with that crap?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> The NBA is still filled with a bunch of douche bags though



Very true


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2010)

NY Post is reporting that LeBron has booked 25 rooms in a Miami hotel starting tonight.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> he will have a continuing fan base.  Just as many douches who like him unfortunately.
> 
> Most of the NBA players are ego driven Douches.
> 
> Chris Bosh was a douche playing out his leaving all over Twitter.



Yea you are correct. He is in the same boat as Vince when he said on a interview about not playing his hardest when he was with the toronto raptors.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2010)

Lebron in Miami uniform. wow this is truly a surprise, its looks like the rumor has legs to walk on...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> depends on the coach. Pat Rilley has proven he can take stars and build a championship winning team. he is only second to Phil Jackson in that arena.



Yea now watching him fire Spolestra and coach the team himself. Pat likes to coach when things look sweet, takes the back seat when its sour.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 8, 2010)

You're all *HATERS!*


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just hate the NBA


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I just hate the NBA


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Yea now watching him fire Spolestra and coach the team himself. Pat likes to coach when things look sweet, takes the back seat when its sour.



I have a feeling he'll take over as head coach if they sign LeBron.  LeBron wants a strong, successful, proven head coach wherever he goes.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

LeBron will decide to stay home - Ian Thomsen - SI.com

Rumors and more rumors. feeding the lebron buzz. someone needs to put a cap in his azz.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


>



It is an ego driving sport.  There is no team anymore.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> It is an ego driving sport.  There is no team anymore.



what professional sport isn't?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hockey requires a team.  not an individual to carry them.

Baseball requires a team... an individual cant carry them.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Hockey requires a team.  not an individual to carry them.
> 
> Baseball requires a team... an individual cant carry them.



Baseball is full of me first uber douches getting paid too much to feed their own ego's. Basketball takes a team to win championships an individual can't carry them. look at Lebron. League MVP and went home early from the playoffs. While Kobe lead his team, he had some bad games that the lakers would have lost if not for the role players. I find them all equal when it comes to douche bag professionals in team sports at that level. having said that I still watch NFL, MLB and the NBA


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh I am not saying I don't watch the NBA.... I just hate what the Game has become.

I am a sports Junkie.

Definitely MLB has some uber douches. Insert whole Skankee roster 

NBA is on  a different level of requiring the superstar to compete.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> NBA is on  a different level of requiring the superstar to compete.



Your logic is flawless. I am forced to agree


----------



## largepkg (Jul 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh I am not saying I don't watch the NBA.... I just hate what the Game has become.
> 
> I am a sports Junkie.
> 
> ...




True but that's because the NBA only has 5 starters. Of course you're gonna have more douche bags given the percentages. Those same percentages inflate the ego of the given player as well because he knows it's him that is needed for the team to win.

Vicious circle? Yep, but fuck it "He's" coming to Miami bitches!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2010)

So am I the only whore here that is going to watch this bullshit tonight?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 8, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> So am I the only whore here that is going to watch this bullshit tonight?



No, i'll be a whore with ya.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> if he is staying in Cleveland then the decision will remain secret. if he goes somewhere else it will be leaked to soften up the shock and PR to his hometown



Lebron is such a punk.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2010)

Jesus Christ, Miami is going to be fucking unstoppable.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2010)

Lebron says "I'm in miami bitch".


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Lebron is such a punk.



What type of sane individual would pass up to play in miami?


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 8, 2010)

Miami vs Lakers for the next 3 championships...I'm so pissed at the Bulls mgmt.  All they picked up was Boozer and we already have a solid PF.  what a joke.

oh well, go Bears


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 8, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> What type of sane individual would pass up to play in miami?



i don't disagree with the decision, i disagree with how he handled it. he is a punk. go wade. fuck lebron


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2010)

Man I really feel for cleveland fans. The owner sure is pissed 

Cavaliers: Open Letter to Fans from Cavaliers Majority Owner Dan Gilbert


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 8, 2010)

Well at least Miami should be entertaining next season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Man I really feel for cleveland fans. The owner sure is pissed
> 
> Cavaliers: Open Letter to Fans from Cavaliers Majority Owner Dan Gilbert



LMAO

You know, I really don't care where he plays, but seeing everyone react sure is entertaining.  Cleveland is pissed, New York is pissed (HAHAHAHA!!!!), Chicago is pissed.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am sure the Cleveland owners rant explains alot about his personality.

Maybe that is a reason Lebron wanted out.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 9, 2010)

cleveland fans just lost their hero  

http://realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=32666&page=53






> WHAT THE ****





> you ****ing piece of ****!! good luck hope you never win





> DAMN! THE BETRAYAL





> He's a fraud...simple as that.





> **** YOU BASTARD PIECE OF ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> LeBron enjoy the rest of your life, you got a solid 25 minutes or so left...





> I hope this ****** ****ing dies in a car fire, he can rot in ****ing hell, he's a dog ****ing piece of ****. Never show your face in Akron again LeBron because I swear to God I'll slice it off with a ****ing katana.





> Well, time to rebuild.





> I hope he blows out his knees. **** him. Championship chaser





> LeFraud is best suited to be a PRINCE. Good riddance you QUITTER...





> Lebron is such a ****ing ***** doing this on Nat'l television.





> I have never been more angry at a single person than I am right now. Do you not understand how much we love you you god damn *** hole. Go **** yourself and I hope a career injury on you you ****ing piece of ****.





> greatest challenge? haha you are going with 2 all stars...you are a coward





> Screw you LeBron. You never wanted to leave, so you did? You felt it was a greater challenge to leave? That doesn't even make sense.





> The LeBron that is leaving today is not the LeBron we all thought we knew.





> We've been conned.





> You damm overgrown nigger!!!!!!!!!!





> I have never been more angry at a single person than I am right now. Do you not understand how much we love you you god damn *** hole. Go **** yourself and I hope a career injury on you you ****ing piece of ****.





> LeBetrayer. You will never be welcome here again. Ever.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cleveland fans no refer to him as "Lebum James".


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2010)

In all fairness.  He was a free agent.  He earned the opportunity to seek what he wanted.

Just the way he did it was ultra douchey.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 9, 2010)

All I know is that this fan needs a girlfriend..



> I have never been more angry at a single person than I am right now. Do you not understand how much we love you you god damn *** hole. Go **** yourself and I hope a career injury on you you ****ing piece of ****.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2010)

Basketball...it's serious stuff.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Basketball...it's serious stuff.



Yup. It's a big business. Motherfuckers take their money seriously.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Yup. It's a big business. Motherfuckers take their money seriously.



It's kind of pathetic though that some fans' lives suck so bad that they wish death upon a BASKETBALL PLAYER because he's changing teams.  In the grand scheme of life, does it really matter?  That said, the anger would be justified if directed at a Yankees player.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't blame Lebron.  Who the fuck would go play in Cleveland..... no one.  

He was doing his best to convince Bosh to come there.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's kind of pathetic though that some fans' lives suck so bad that they wish death upon a BASKETBALL PLAYER because he's changing teams.  In the grand scheme of life, does it really matter?  That said, the anger would be justified if directed at a Yankees player.



I agree, it's sad people get that crazy over sports. I mean if you were out getting drunk in Cleveland and burned one of Lebron's jersey, that's cool with me, good old fashion drunkin fun. I find it much more pathetic when people obsess with it. I mean hate'em, then get over it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2010)

LeBron Thanks God After Signing 10 Yr $100M Deal with Heaven | The Daily Goat


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 10, 2010)

Thought this was a good thread, even though I didn't include the Heat in my poll  Gonna rep everyone in her.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2010)

Heard some Interesting stats this am on the Radio

8 teams have won the world series since 2001 
8 teams have won the super bowl since 2000 
8 teams have won the NBA Champ since 1980.

Not so much Parody in the NBA.... only makes sense to do what Bosh, Lebron and Wade have done if you want to win.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2010)

I've lost so much interest in basketball these past few years...Stern must right his ship.

It's a diva showcase.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I've lost so much interest in basketball these past few years...Stern must right his ship.
> 
> It's a diva showcase.




Absolutely.... bunch of ass hats.


----------

